# Radon Dämpfer Bolzen



## Tofuwurscht (1. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Mir ist leider in meinem Radon slide carbon 160 9.0 (2017) der Bolzen zwischen Schwinge und Dämpfer kaputt gegangen. Also das Bauteil, welches die kompletten Federkräfte aufnehmen soll. 
Nach ewiger Recherche musste ich feststellen, dass dieses Teil momentan nicht hergestellt wird und für ein 4 Jahre altes bike irgendwie auch keine Ersatzteile mehr vorhanden sind... !?! 

Meine Frage: Hatte jemand vielleicht das gleiche Problem und eine Lösung parat? Gibt es eine alternative, oder eine Maßzeichnung damit ich mir dieses Bauteil durch einen Metallbauer herstellen lassen kann?

Bräuchte dringend hilfe, ansonsten ist mein zigtausend euro teures bike wertlos...  

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. April 2021)

Hi,

das Ersatzteil ist bald wieder verfügbar und kann unter folgendem Link geordert werden: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-schraubensatz-daempfer-220917

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (1. April 2021)

Tofuwurscht schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mir ist leider in meinem Radon slide carbon 160 9.0 (2017) der Bolzen zwischen Schwinge und Dämpfer kaputt gegangen. Also das Bauteil, welches die kompletten Federkräfte aufnehmen soll.
> Nach ewiger Recherche musste ich feststellen, dass dieses Teil momentan nicht hergestellt wird und für ein 4 Jahre altes bike irgendwie auch keine Ersatzteile mehr vorhanden sind... !?!
> ...


Miss mal die benötigte länge. Du kannst alternativ auch Schulterpassschrauben verwenden (hatte ich bei meinem Swoop 200) gemacht.


----------

